# 25 Modifier for Moderate sedation



## JeevanS (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi
Is it nesseccery to append 25 modifier with E/M when ER MD performs Moderate sedation in Emergency department setting?
Yesjeek


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello,
It is better to append 25 modifier always for any additional separately identifiable service done, after the E and M code.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

Why is moderate sedation being performed?  Is there a procedure being performed in addition to the E&M?

-Maryann


----------



## shelia_j (Aug 28, 2008)

If moderate sedation is being done, there must be a procedure being performed. If a separate, significant px is being done, yes, it would be appropriate to append the -25 to the E/M code in the ED setting.


----------



## tolkita (Oct 6, 2010)

shelia_j said:


> If moderate sedation is being done, there must be a procedure being performed. If a separate, significant px is being done, yes, it would be appropriate to append the -25 to the E/M code in the ED setting.



what if there is no other px done with the moderate sedation? Dr just sedated the child so he could do some work up. do u still need to put mod 25?


----------

